# Formular - Werte an Textmarken übergeben (Word)



## StefanSu (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich würde gerne in einem Word-Dokument ein Formular im VB-Editor erstellen. 
Ich möchte mit diesem Formular, welches beim Start des Word-Dokumentes erscheinen soll, Daten füllen und an festgeschrieben Textmarken in dem Word-Dokument übergeben. 

Beispiel: 

Ich rufe das Dokument auf, eine Formularmaske erscheint, 
in der man u. A.: Anrede, Name, Vorname eingeben soll. 

Diese Werte sollen bei der Bestätigen in die für die vorgeschriebenen Textmarken übergeben werden. 
Das Dokument soll schreibgeschützt sein, so dass man eine NeueDatei.doc aufruft. Des Weiteren würde ich gerne alle anderen Bereichen (bis auf die Textmarken) auf unveränderbar setzen, damit darin nicht herumgefuscht wird. 

Hat damit schon einmal jemand von eich/ Ihnen Erfahrungen gemacht oder kann mir bei dem Grundgerüst und den Befehlen weiterhelfen? 
Leider bin ich ein absoluter Neuling in VB/A und etliche Stunden des Suchens im Web haben mich leider gar nicht weitergebracht. 

Sollte mir jemand weiterhelfen wäre ich vielmals dankbar!


----------



## duckdonald (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

warum das Dokument im (oder Mithilfe von) VB erstellen?
Mach doch gleich ein Worddokument und bearbeitbare Stellen als Formularfelder, schützen, Passwort versehen, fertig. (siehe)


Ansonsten hier ein Beispiel, wie man Formularfelder per VB anspricht (auch Anwendungsübergreifend).

DD


----------

